# Fernsehen mit USB-TV-Stick

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

ich habe so ein niedliches Teil, das mir eigentlich recht gute Dienste leistet. Grundsätzlich müßte der zum Arbeiten zu bringen sein, jedenfalls tut er es mit einer Knoppix-CD.

Der Stick wird, da ich die entsprechenden Kernel-Optionen aktiviert habe, auch vom System erkannt. Dmesg liefert mir die entsprechenden Zeilen:

```
usb 2-3: new high speed USB device number 2 using ehci_hcd

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi4 : usb-storage 1-4:1.0

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usb 2-3: New USB device found, idVendor=0ccd, idProduct=0097

usb 2-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 2-3: Product: USB2.0 DVB-T TV Stick

usb 2-3: Manufacturer: NEWMI

usb 2-3: SerialNumber: 010101010600001

input: NEWMI USB2.0 DVB-T TV Stick as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-3/2-3:1.1/input/input4

generic-usb 0003:0CCD:0097.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.01 Keyboard [NEWMI USB2.0 DVB-T TV Stick] on usb-0000:00:1d.7-3/input1
```

Das heißt, eigentlich müßte er ansprechbar sein.

Ich weiß nur nicht genau, welche Pakete ich brauche, um den Fernsehempfang anzeigen zu lassen. Ich habe es zuerst mit kplayer versucht, aber der hat offenbar keine TV-Optionen. Zusätzlich habe ich mir Smplayer geholt, und der hat eine TV-Option. Allerdings wird mir keine Senderliste gezeigt, und ich weiß nicht, woher ich die beziehen könnte. Hat jemand einen Hinweis?Last edited by Christoph Schnauß on Sat Sep 01, 2012 6:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hier bin ich mir leider nicht so ganz sicher ob sich mplayer und smplayer sehr von einander unterscheiden. Aber du musst eine Senderliste erstellen.

Vielleicht hilft dir gentoo-wiki.com - MPlayer_with_a_multi-tuner_DVB_card weiter.

Speziell der Abschnitt mit dem Befehl:

```
dvbscan -o zap -a 0 -f 1 /usr/share/dvb/dvb-t/ch-All > channels.conf.ter
```

Sollte dir eine Sender Liste erstellen wenn dein Stick funktioniert. Werfe vorher unbedingt einen Blick in das Verzeichnis: 

```
$ ls /usr/share/dvb/dvb-t/de-

de-Aachen_Stadt       de-Hamburg            de-Osnabrueck

de-Berlin             de-Hannover           de-Ostbayern

de-Bielefeld          de-Kassel             de-Ravensburg

de-Braunschweig       de-Kiel               de-Rostock

de-Bremen             de-Koeln-Bonn         de-Ruhrgebiet

de-Brocken_Magdeburg  de-Leipzig            de-Schwerin

de-Dresden            de-Loerrach           de-Stuttgart

de-Erfurt-Weimar      de-Luebeck            de-Wuerzburg

de-Frankfurt          de-Muenchen           

de-HalleSaale         de-Nuernberg
```

Und wähle deinen Bereich aus und passe den oben genannten Befehl an.

Grüße

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Vielleicht hilft dir gentoo-wiki.com - MPlayer_with_a_multi-tuner_DVB_card weiter.

 Sehr interessant. Zwar nicht so sehr viel Text, aber das muß man erstmal verstehen.

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Speziell der Abschnitt mit dem Befehl:
> 
> ```
> dvbscan -o zap -a 0 -f 1 /usr/share/dvb/dvb-t/ch-All > channels.conf.ter
> ```
> ...

 Der funktioniert so erstmal nicht; der Autor hat zwei Adapter zugleich gescannt, ich habe ja nur einen. Aber mit den weiteren Codebeispielen müßte sich insgesamt etwas anfangen lassen. Habe ich noch eine kleine Bastelstunde vor mir.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> Ich weiß nur nicht genau, welche Pakete ich brauche, um den Fernsehempfang anzeigen zu lassen. Ich habe es zuerst mit kplayer versucht, aber der hat offenbar keine TV-Optionen.

 

Wenn du eh KDE nutzt schaue dir mal kaffeine an.

```
media-video/kaffeine

Homepage:            http://kaffeine.kde.org/

Description:         A media player for KDE with digital TV support
```

----------

## ChrisJumper

Oh ich war mir nicht sicher wie es mit dem Englisch ausschaut.

In dem Wiki wird erklärt wie man mit dem Suchlauf arbeitet wenn man DVB-S und DVB-T verwendet. Das zweite hast du (vermutlich) und das erste bezieht sich auf DVB Fernsehen über Satellit.

Der dvbscan Befehl sollte bei dir so lauten wenn du z.B. in Berlin wohnst.

```
dvbscan -o zap -a 0 -f 0 /usr/share/dvb/dvb-t/de-Berlin > channels.conf.ter
```

Noch besser

Und einfacher sollte es aber wie Josef.95 sagte mit Kaffeine gehen. Denn das hat ein Integriertes Menü für DVB und auch was den Sendersuchlauf betrifft. Wegen deiner Frage nach Fluxbox war ich mir nicht sicher ob du mit KDE schon durch bist.

Guten Rutsch und ein gutes neues Jahr 2012!

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

ich schau mir kaffeine mal an, danke für den Hinweis. In der Regel reicht mein Englisch aus, wenn ein Autor nicht zuviele kompliziertere Wendungen verwendet. Und wenn jemand, der selbst kein englischer Muttersprachler ist, englisch schreibt, funktioniert das eigentlich ganz gut.

Mit KDE bin ich so weit durch, daß wenigstens erstmal der Firefox da ist und mit Kate ein kleines Progrämmchen, um einfache Textdateien zu bearbeiten und copy&paste einsetzen zu können wenn benötigt. Erfreulicherweise gibt es da für das Menü eine "klassische" Ansicht, wie ich sie kenne, ich kann es damit in Ruhe angehen, weitere Pakete auszusuchen, die ich vielleicht haben möchte. Ich kenne den Stand bei OpenOffice nicht und will mir auch mal neu koffice anschauen. Samba muß noch her und natürlich ein Apache usw. 

Was fluxbox angeht, so möchte ich mir genauer anschauen, was ich mir da eigentlich geholt habe. Der Tip war ja nicht ganz verkehrt.Und was meine Maus angeht, so möchte ich sie systemweit in gleicher Weise einsetzen, nur bei der Tipperei unmittelbar auf der Konsole ist sie mir wurscht. Bei KDE ging das sehr leicht, die Einstellungen zu finden und zu fixieren.

Mit kde-l10n ist ärgerlicherweise nicht sehr sorgfältig umgegangen worden, das war bei KDE 3.5 deutlich präziser und umfangreicher gemacht. Hier gibt es immer einmal einzelne nicht übersetzte Stellen. Damit kann ich leben, ist aber nicht sehr schön.

Ach, und noch eine Kleinigkeit zum Firefox: den hätte ich gerne mit deutscher Menüführung, da habe ich vergessen, wie das geht.

Und jetzt feiert mal fröhlich ins Neue Jahr. Ich bedanke mich für die hilfreichen Hinweise.

Christoph S.

----------

## firefly

für firefox musst du über den addonmanager ein sprachpaket installieren.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *firefly wrote:*   

> für firefox musst du über den addonmanager ein sprachpaket installieren.

 Da gibt es die Auswahl für Sprachen, bei deutsch ist es zunächst "disabled", nach einem Mausklick wirds grün und dann "enabled" und sagt, es werde gültig mit dem nächsten Start von Firefox. Da tut sich aber gar nichts.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

nochmal zum Thema: ich habe zunächst erhebliche Schwierigkeiten mit alsa gehabt, es kam erstmal kein Ton. Hat sich erledigt.

kaffeine funktioniert inzwischen auch prächtig, allerdings hätte ich ohne das Gentoo-Wiki niemals herausgefunden, daß mein Stick offenbar einen Chip "Afatech AF9005 DVB-T USB1.1 support" benutzt. 

Nun gefällt mir kaffeine optisch aber nicht so gut - wenn ich eine Sendung kucken möchte, möchte ich gerne ein randloses Fenster haben, dann dürfen Menüs gerne verborgen bleiben. Bei SMPlayer scheint das so zu sein. Es sieht so aus wie gewünscht, wenn ich mal einen testweise gespeicherten Mitschnitt anstellen lasse. Es ist irgendwann auch eine lange Liste mit Kanälen entstanden, obwohl ich nichts dazu getan habe. Aber: TV macht er nicht, trotz Senderliste - es gibt eine Fehlermeldung, MPlayer sei ohne TV-Unterstützung kompiliert worden. Hat jemand einen Hinweis, was ich da übersehen haben könnte und noch korrigieren muß?

Außerdem wollte ich den Rat befolgen, mir 

```
emerege linuxtv-dvb-firmware
```

zu holen. Offenbar ist aber der angeforderte Server down, ich bekomme die benötigten Pakete nicht geliefert. Muß ich da abwarten, oder gibt es eine Alternative?

----------

## Josef.95

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> Nun gefällt mir kaffeine optisch aber nicht so gut - wenn ich eine Sendung kucken möchte, möchte ich gerne ein randloses Fenster haben, dann dürfen Menüs gerne verborgen bleiben.

 

Das sollte mit nutzung der F Taste (Fullscreen) (ist nahezu bei allen Playern Standard)

oder alternativ mit einem Doppelklick ins Fenster möglich sein.

/edit: Zu Playern wie mplayer vlc usw - channel.conf erstellen usw siehe zb auch die Tipps im http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/TV_Tuner

.............................................................................................................................................

Off-Topic (firefox kde Lokalisierung)

Sofern LINGUAS="de" in der make.conf gesetzt ist sollte firefox mit linguas_de gebaut sein - wenn dem so ist sollte auch das deutsche Sprachpaket schon mit installiert worden sein.

Um firefox nun in deutsch zu nutzen starte ihn zb mit 

```
$ LC_MESSAGES=de_DE.UTF-8 firefox
```

 hierbei muss die de_DE.UTF-8 Locale aber natürlich auch vorhanden sein - siehe in der "locale -a" Ausgabe.

Mit KDE ist das nicht viel anders - um es komplett in deutsch nutzen zu können sollten die Locale vorhanden sein und es auch mit der gestartet werden.

Siehe dazu auch im Gentoo Linux Localization GuideLast edited by Josef.95 on Sun Jan 01, 2012 11:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## celsion

Man kann in Kaffeine auch in den "minimalen Modus" wechseln, da ist dann nur noch Titelleiste und der Fensterrand zu sehen. Einfach die . Taste drücken.

Hast du mplayer mit dem dvb USE-Flag kompiliert?

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *celsion wrote:*   

> Man kann in Kaffeine auch in den "minimalen Modus" wechseln, da ist dann nur noch Titelleiste und der Fensterrand zu sehen. Einfach die . Taste drücken.

 Danke, das war mir nicht bekannt. Das führt zum gewünschten Ergebnis.

 *celsion wrote:*   

> Hast du mplayer mit dem dvb USE-Flag kompiliert?

 In der /etc/make.conf? Nein, so einen Hinweis habe ich auch nicht gelesen. Heißt das, ich sollte es nochmal machen?

----------

## celsion

Hast du es schon probiert?

Du musst das USE-Flag nicht gleich global setzen, du kannst es auch so machen:

```

echo "media-video/mplayer dvb" >> /etc/portage/package.use

emerge mplayer

```

Aber ich denke es macht Sinn das dvb USE-Flag global zu setzen.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

ich muß diesen alten Thread nochmal lochholen. Es gibt zwei Kleinigkeiten:

1. hatte es ein Weilchen zwar funktioniert, aber so ganz überzeugend war das optische Ergebnis nicht. Ich würde es gern mal mit dem VLC versuchen, aber irgendwie kriege ich es nicht hin, daß er mir Live TV liefert. Vorhandene gespeicherte Filme  zeigt er ganz prima.

2. Offenbar ist durch Basteleien am Kernel der entsprechende Krimskams aus der Kernelkonfiguration wieder verschwunden. Ich wollte es mir über 

```
emerege linuxtv-dvb-firmware
```

wieder holen. Offenbar ist aber der angeforderte Server down, ich bekomme die benötigten Pakete nicht geliefert. Muß ich da abwarten, oder gibt es eine Alternative?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Keine Ahnung, welche Firmware du benötigst. Nur mal so ein Hinweis, wie der Stick heißt, dann wäre das alles viel einfacher. Leider ist da ein Server schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr existent.  Den wird es wohl nie mehr geben. Ist aber nie gefixt worden. Einiges an Firmware ist im Paket linux-firmware enthalten, eventuell wirst du damit glücklich.

Ansonsten bin ich mit vdr sehr glücklich.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Einiges an Firmware ist im Paket linux-firmware enthalten, eventuell wirst du damit glücklich.

 

Ich hatte ursprünglich erst nach einem Aufruf von

```
emerge linux-dvb-firmware
```

die benötigten Treiber in der Kernelkonfiguration drin. Muß ich probieren, ob das mit linux-firmware ausreicht.

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ansonsten bin ich mit vdr sehr glücklich.

 

Tröstlich, das erhoffe ich mir auch.

----------

## arfe

@ Christoph Schnauß

Nach meiner Recherche für Dich benötigst Du den af9015 als Firmware für Dein DVB-T USBTick:

Download mit aktuellster Firmware ist hier: http://palosaari.fi/linux/v4l-dvb/firmware/af9015/5.1.0.0/

Das benennst Du dann um und legst es in als: /lib/firmware/dvb-usb-af9015.fw

Beim Einstecken des USB-Stick müßte Deine dmesg Ausgabe in etwa so aussehen:

input: Afatech DVB-T 2 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.2/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.1/input/input18

hid-generic 0003:0CCD:0099.0004: input: USB HID v1.01 Keyboard [Afatech DVB-T 2] on usb-0000:00:13.2-1/input1

dvb-usb: found a 'TerraTec Cinergy T Stick Dual RC' in cold state, will try to load a firmware

dvb-usb: downloading firmware from file 'dvb-usb-af9015.fw'

dvb-usb: found a 'TerraTec Cinergy T Stick Dual RC' in warm state.

i2c i2c-3: adapter [TerraTec Cinergy T Stick Dual RC] registered

dvb-usb: will pass the complete MPEG2 transport stream to the software demuxer.

DVB: registering new adapter (TerraTec Cinergy T Stick Dual RC)

af9013: firmware version 5.1.0.0

DVB: registering adapter 0 frontend 0 (Afatech AF9013)...

usw

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *arfe wrote:*   

> Nach meiner Recherche für Dich benötigst Du den af9015 als Firmware für Dein DVB-T USBTic

 

Möglich. Schaue ich mir nochmal genauer an. Im Moment weiß ich nur, daß es für die neuen Sourcen für vanilla-sources (3.5.3) einen Afatech-Treiber jetzt auch ohne zusätzlichen patch im Kernel gibt - muß man bißchen suchen, aber der Menüantrag ist unter "make menuconfig" zu finden. Ob das funktioniert, weiß ich im Moment noch nicht, weil ich im Moment noch andere Sorgen habe (siehe mein Thread zu grub2).

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, die Firmware für

dvb_cards_af9005           : DVB_CARDS setting to add support for the afatech af9005 USB1.1 DVB-T Demodulator (Various NoName devices, Terratec Xinergy XE rev.1)

sollte eigentlich problemlos via linuxtv-dvb-firmware Paket verfügbar und installierbar sein.

Setze dazu 

```
DVB_CARDS="af9005"
```

 in die /etc/make.conf und emerge linuxtv-dvb-firmware

Hier konnte die firmware problemlos runtergeladen werden 

```
[ebuild   R    ] media-tv/linuxtv-dvb-firmware-2009.09.19  DVB_CARDS="af9005* -bcm3510 -cx18 -cx231xx -cx23885 -dibusb-usb1 -dibusb-usb2 -mpc718 -nxt200x -opera1 -or51132 -or51211 -pvrusb2 -sp8870 -sp887x -tda10045 -tda10046 -tda10046lifeview -ttpci* -ttusb-dec -usb-a800 -usb-af9015 -usb-bluebird -usb-dib0700 -usb-dtt200u -usb-dw2104 -usb-umt -usb-vp702x -usb-vp7045 -usb-wt220u -vp7041" 28 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 28 kB

Would you like to fetch the source files for these packages? [Yes/No] 

>>> Fetching (1 of 1) media-tv/linuxtv-dvb-firmware-2009.09.19

>>> Downloading 'http://ventoso.org/luca/af9005/af9005.fw'

--2012-09-10 04:53:13--  http://ventoso.org/luca/af9005/af9005.fw

Auflösen des Hostnamen »ventoso.org«... 87.98.231.24

Verbindungsaufbau zu ventoso.org|87.98.231.24|:80... verbunden.

HTTP-Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 200 OK

Länge: 28250 (28K) [text/plain]

In »»/usr/portage/distfiles/af9005.fw«« speichern.

100%[============================================================================================================================================>] 28.250      --.-K/s   in 0,08s   

2012-09-10 04:53:13 (358 KB/s) - »»/usr/portage/distfiles/af9005.fw«« gespeichert [28250/28250]

 * af9005.fw RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...
```

 (keine Ahnung ob es nun wirklich die passende ist - ich kenne deinen Chipsatz nicht)

----------

## arfe

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

>  *arfe wrote:*   Nach meiner Recherche für Dich benötigst Du den af9015 als Firmware für Dein DVB-T USBTic 
> 
> Möglich. Schaue ich mir nochmal genauer an. Im Moment weiß ich nur, daß es für die neuen Sourcen für vanilla-sources (3.5.3) einen Afatech-Treiber jetzt auch ohne zusätzlichen patch im Kernel gibt - muß man bißchen suchen, aber der Menüantrag ist unter "make menuconfig" zu finden. Ob das funktioniert, weiß ich im Moment noch nicht, weil ich im Moment noch andere Sorgen habe (siehe mein Thread zu grub2).

 

Firmware! Nicht Treiber!

Die Firmware brauchst Du auf jeden Fall und vorallem sollte es die Richtig sein.

----------

